# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Пермский край, друзей собирай!!!

## AleXXL Che

Жители Перми и Пермского края! Все кто есть на этом форуме! Давайте знакомиться и общаться в этой теме![IMG]http://*********ru/1297766.png[/IMG]

----------


## AleXXL Che

Пермяки проявляют активность! За сутки - ни одного человека!

----------


## skomorox

*AleXXL Che*,
 Чингачгук, ты сам-то кто????? :biggrin:
Судя по нику, можно предположить, что - Александр?
Я знаю, что тут есть человека 4-5 из Пермской области (тьфу ты, края), тока - они всё время в геолого-разведочной партии, наружу редко выходят!:cool:

----------


## Ладушка

*skomorox*,
 Мне как-то нужны были ведущие из Перми. По поиску нашла (много!!!) написала им в личку. ТИШИНА!  
*AleXXL Che*,  первый из могикан)))
Будешь  вождём.

----------


## AleXXL Che

> AleXXL Che, первый из могикан)))
> Будешь вождём.


Надо племя собрать сначала:wink:

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

*AleXXL Che*,
Возьмите меня в племя, я из Кунгура.

----------


## AleXXL Che

Ольга, вот нас уже двое! Да и фамилия у тебя подходящая, очень даже пермская :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

*AleXXL Che*,
 вождь - солёные уши, я тоже раньше в Перми жила. Может, я даже тебя знаю, а?:rolleyes:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А у меня сестра в Перми училась..... :biggrin: Это я к тому, чтобы вам не скучно было....:biggrin:

----------


## Kescha

*AleXXL Che*,


если желающих из Перми  нет общаться,
то давайте создадим "интернациональное " племя. :Ok: 
раньше я жила в Тюмени,так что  соседи мы!:biggrin:





> Ольга, вот нас уже двое!



ошибочка : нас уже трое.kuku

----------


## Shusteer

Ой, а я тоже почти соседка!!!!  :Vah: У меня муж лучшей подруги из Перми, они каждый отпуск туда гоняют.Хочу присоедениться!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

А у меня супруг   на машине  пару - тройку  раз в месяц гоняет  к вам.  Могу упасть  ему на хвост фуры)) Есть  ещё фотооператор знакомый оттуда. 
*skomorox*,
 А почему "солёные уши"? Пробовала?:biggrin:

----------


## AleXXL Che

Уррра!!! Племя растет!:smile:

----------


## skomorox

> А почему "солёные уши"? Пробовала?


а обзывачка такая есть - "пермяк-солёные уши! " У нас там раньше были солянные разработки и мужики мешки с солью носили на спине, а соль из мешков сыпалась им на уши, уши были красными, соль жгла. Вот и появилась такая обзывачка про пермяков.

----------


## AleXXL Che

[IMG]http://*********ru/1324450.jpg[/IMG]

Памятник "Пермяк - соленый уши" в центре Перми

----------


## AleXXL Che

> AleXXL Che,
> вождь - солёные уши, я тоже раньше в Перми жила. Может, я даже тебя знаю, а?


Это вряд ли. Пермь - большой город:smile:

----------


## skomorox

> Это вряд ли. Пермь - большой город


да не такой уж он и большой для творчества. Если, например, ты тоже учился в "кульке" и примерно в мои года, то я тебя могу потенциально знать! :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я над вами угораю. :biggrin: Маска, а я тебя знаю?!!! :biggrin: Снимите маски - и делов то....kuku

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Снимите маски - и делов то....


Это слишком просто:smile: Так интересней. "Кулек" я не заканчивал. Так, любитель-самоучка.

----------


## AleXXL Che

Очень рад, что нашлись люди, которые откликнулись на эту тему. Приятно, что у многих что-то связано с нашим городом :Ok:

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

ошибочка : нас уже трое.kuku[/QUOTE]

Может тогда на троих  :Pivo:

----------


## похестакес

> Может тогда на троих


Уже не "на троих", дело в том, что может быть не все еще увидели этот раздел, я вот знаю еще Таню из Чусового... Форум-то огромный и темы в нем новые открываются, так что ждите и племя увеличится.

----------


## AleXXL Che

Будем готовить вигвамы для новых членов племени ПЕРМЯКИ:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Будем готовить вигвамы для новых членов племени ПЕРМЯКИ


Ну а я помогу. :wink: Вывесим на время в новости вашу темку, может увидят быстрее.

----------


## МаринаПлотникова

*Здравствуйте, я тоже из края, из Кудымкара.Примите меня в ваш вигвам!* [IMG]http://*********ru/1325544m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Вывесим на время в новости вашу темку, может увидят быстрее.


Это будет здорово :Ok: 




> Здравствуйте, я тоже из края, из Кудымкара.Примите меня в ваш вигвам!


Скоро у нас будет могущественное племя!

----------


## AleXXL Che

Кстати, 12 июня это не только День России, но и День города Перми. Так что с праздником вас, соплеменники!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1351140.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1337828.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## похестакес

> Скоро у нас будет могущественное племя!


Ну, а я что говорила? Увеличится и будет. Только я думаю, что нам нужно объединиться для чего-то. Давайте подумаем, что мы можем предложить друг другу...  Может для начала поделимся кто во что горазд? Я кое-что могу в программе ПроШоу (спасибо форумчанкам), для создания роликов. Может быть кому-то это интересно? Будем разбираться вместе.

----------


## AleXXL Che

О племя ПЕРМЯКИ! волею обстоятельств покидаю вас примерно на неделю. уверен, что в мое отсутствие не погаснет огонь нашего общения, и новые люди придут к нас в племя! Оставляю вам защитный тотем.[IMG]http://*********ru/1370409.gif[/IMG]

----------


## khima

А я из Чайковского, что на юге нашего края :biggrin:

----------


## elya100

Как интересно! Я только что узнала, что новый раздел для Пермяков появился. Здорово! :Ok:  А я училась в Музыкально-педагогическом, тот что на Разгуляе, правда очень давно.

----------


## skomorox

> я из Чайковского, что на юге нашего края 
> __________________


а ещё тусовалась здесь Зверева из Чайковского. Но чё-то давненько ничего не пишет, в геологи ушла. Я всех земляков запоминаю. :wink:Ещё Татьяна из Чусового есть, но она в основном,  в теме "Документы для мероприятий" обитает, фотошопом владеет чел не падецки!:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

> ??? ?????????! ? ?????? ??? ??????, ??? ????? ?????? ??? ???????? ????????. ???????! ? ? ??????? ? ??????????-??????????????, ??? ??? ?? ????????, ?????? ????? ?????.
> __________________


чё сказать-то хотела?:rolleyes:

----------


## elya100

Извините! Сайт был перегружен, что-то у меня не получилось. Сама удивилась, когда увидела.  Здорово, что новый раздел для Пермяков появился.  :Ok:  А я училась в Музыкально-педагогическом, тот что на Разгуляе, правда очень давно.

----------


## похестакес

> А я из Чайковского, что на юге нашего края


Привет соседям. Елово не очень далеко. А как на счет моего предложения? Или мы просто для общения объединяемся? Кто как смотрит на нашу тему "Пермский край, друзей собирай"

----------


## jarinka

пермяки, принимайте  в племя.  я тоже из Перми.  всем большой привет!

----------


## jarinka

> например, ты тоже учился в "кульке"


ирина, я тоже там училась  -в институте. правда, давно-о-о

----------


## jarinka

> А я училась в Музыкально-педагогическом, тот что на Разгуляе, правда очень давно.


и там я тоже была и тоже давно-о-о

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Здравствуйте, пермяки! Как здорово, что вы пытаетесь нас объединить! Я с вами!

----------


## elya100

Я еще закончила Уральский пед. университет в Екатеринбурге.
Можно еще рассказать в нашей теме, кто чем увлекается и кем работает, похоже что у всех занятия разные. 
Я работаю по специальности - музруком в детском саду.

----------


## jarinka

> Я работаю по специальности - музруком в детском саду.


коллеге -пламенный привет

----------


## миледи79

Классную тему вы открыли! Я из  Кунгура,я думаю вам знаком такой город! Давайте к нам подкатывайте на небесную ярмаркуhttp://*********ru/1345752.jpg

----------


## Olenushka

ребята, я с вами!!! всю жизнь жила в Звездном (пермяки о нем слышали), переехала сюда 6 лет назад, периодически приезжаю на родину к родителям и друзьям, очень скучаю! в июле буду в гости! ))) :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

> я тоже там училась -в институте. правда, давно-о-о


И я тоже, давно!  Нынче 20 лет уже будет, как давно!:biggrin:

----------


## jarinka

> И я тоже, давно!  Нынче 20 лет уже будет, как давно!


а на каком факультете?

----------


## jarinka

> Давайте к нам подкатывайте на небесную ярмарку


а когда нынче она будет?  ещё что-то не видела никакой информации

----------


## jarinka

*Olenushka*,

а как ваш коллектив называется? детский или взрослый?

----------


## Ная

А я в Лысьве родилась Пермской области..:smile:Мир тесен... :flower:

----------


## Olenushka

*jarinka*,
 простите, это вы меня про коллектив спросили?  :confused: :biggrin: я руковожу молодежным коллективом эстрадной песни "Оникс" во дворце культуры.

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

*миледи79*,

Привет землячка, вот на небесной ярмарке и встретимся:smile:

----------


## AleXXL Che

Всем привет, великое племя!!! Вот я и вернулся:smile: Вижу, растут и ширятся наши ряды! Очень много прекрасных пермячек, а вот мужиков-пермяков на сайте что то не видать. Зато из каких прекрасных мест здесь люди собрались: Кунгур, Пермь, Чайковский, Елово, Лысьва, Пермь и тд и тп. Велик и могуч Пермский край, богат на таланты! Кроме небесной ярмарки, будет, наверное, ежегодный фестиваль по книге А. Иванова в Чердыни. А какие еще мероприятия планируются в это лето? Я, например, запланировал сплав по реке Усьва.
А вот это река Чусовая:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1255616.jpg[/IMG]

Красиво у нас в Пермском крае, правда?

----------


## skomorox

красотища, аж дух захватывает! (высоты боюсь:biggrin:)! Так и представилось сразу - как плывут, лет эдак, 400 назад, всякие Ермаки и Ко, открывать наши места для широкой публики!:biggrin:

----------


## AleXXL Che

> красотища, аж дух захватывает! (высоты боюсь)!


Вот Сылва, чтоб у Ирины голова от высоты не кружилась:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1269040.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## миледи79

> а когда нынче она будет?  ещё что-то не видела никакой информации


Небесная ярмарка начнет свою работу с 27 июня,так что времени осталось в обрез.
«Небесная ярмарка Урала» в этом году затмит фестивали прошлых лет
С 27 июня по 4 июля в Кунгуре пройдет VIII-й международный фестиваль «Небесная ярмарка Урала-2009», включенный в десятку рейтинговых мероприятий Пермского края. Фестиваль этого года в плане новшеств затмит собой все, что кунгуряки и гости города видели до этого.



«Небесная ярмарка Урала» в этом году затмит фестивали прошлых лет 
Кроме тепловых аэростатов, впервые в небо взмоют парапланы, дельтапланы, мотопарапланы и даже авиамодели. Одним словом, целую неделю можно будет наблюдать за тем, как воздухоплаватели всех мастей покоряют Прикамское небо.
Программа «Небесной ярмарки Урала-2009» включает в себя сразу несколько спортивных мероприятий: V-й Кубок России, VI-й Открытый кубок Пермского края по воздухоплаванию, I-й Кубок Федераций воздухоплавания России. Это значит, что в Кунгур приедут сильнейшие пилоты. Судя по предварительным заявкам, на прикамской земле можно будет увидеть весь основной и резервный состав сборной России по воздухоплаванию. 

Стоит заметить, что Кубок Федераций пройдет впервые. И особенно приятно, что презентация нового спортивного состязания пройдет именно в Пермском крае. 

Кроме того, в Кунгуре впервые пройдут чемпионаты Пермского края по сверхлегкой авиации среди парапланеристов, мотопарапланеристов, дельтапланеристов и авиамоделистов. В Кунгур съедутся пилоты со всех концов России. По предварительной информации, главным рефери будет Игорь Лопаткин, действующий бронзовый призер Всемирных воздухоплавательных игр 2001 года в классе мотопарапланов, Чемпион мира 2003 года в классе PL1, победитель Открытого кубка Германии 2003 года. 

Также в рамках фестивальной недели в Кунгуре состоится грандиозная всероссийская премьера международного туристического пути под названием «Великий чайный путь», в который, кроме российских городов (в том числе Кунгура, являвшегося чайной столицей Российской Империи), войдут Китай, Монголия и другие страны.
Однако и на этом организаторы не остановились. В рамках «Небесной ярмарки Урала-2009» пройдет крестный ход по всем кунгурским храмам.

Под занавес фестивальной недели в Кунгуре состоится День города и Всероссийская выставка собак, на которую уже сейчас заявилось около 800 участников со всей страны. 

Так что посмотреть будет на что! Нынешняя ярмарка обещает быть еще более яркой и интересной, чем предыдущие.

----------


## миледи79

> *миледи79*,
> 
> Привет землячка, вот на небесной ярмарке и встретимся:smile:



Оля,ты что ли из Кунгура? Как я рада! Ну, а насчет встречи, это вряд ли,сама знаешь,что там яблоку негде упасть!

----------


## AleXXL Che

> В рамках «Небесной ярмарки Урала-2009» пройдет крестный ход по всем кунгурским храмам. Под занавес фестивальной недели в Кунгуре состоится День города и Всероссийская выставка собак


Господа организаторы из Кунгура собрали все что могли в одну кучу! Чтоб до следующего лета впечатлений хватило :Ok:

----------


## AleXXL Che

*Пермский край останется без «Сердца Пармы»?*
_Как сообщил «Новому компаньону» источник в Министерстве культуры, молодежной политики и массовых коммуникаций Пермского края, в настоящее время готовятся изменения в краевой закон о приоритетных культурных проектах краевого значения. Из перечня таких проектов исключается фестиваль «Сердце Пармы», который на протяжении четырех лет проходил в селе Камгорт Чердынского района. Причина закрытия фестиваля – отказ писателя Алексея Иванова от участия в работе фестиваля и фактический запрет на использование его имени и названия его произведения. 
Фестиваль «Сердце Пармы» проводится с 2006 года. Его идейная основа – одноименный роман Алексея Иванова, возродившего интерес к Чердыни и ее окрестностям (другое название этого же романа – «Чердынь – княгиня гор»). Изначально фестиваль задумывался командой Иванова как фестиваль ролевых игр, однако за четыре года он стал многопрофильным, объединив музыкантов, ремесленников, любителей исторических боев и просто туристов. Обязательные составляющие «Сердца Пармы» – экскурсии по местам, в которых происходит действие романа, а также игры, квесты, викторины, основанные на произведениях Алексея Иванова.

В 2009 году на фестивальной поляне возле села Камгорт побывало почти 10 тыс. человек, фестиваль явно шел по нарастающей и не собирался снижать обороты. В то же время уже год назад обозначились противоречия между Алексеем Ивановым и директором «Сердца Пармы» Ильей Вилькевичем, в результате которых Иванов отказался от участия в фестивале. В том же году на фестивале побывал художник Николай Полисский, который оказался искренним поклонником Иванова и его романа и задумал украсить фестивальную поляну чем-нибудь грандиозным вроде целого стала деревянных боевых лосей. Отсутствие писателя весьма разочаровало Полисского и многих других поклонников его творчества._

Очень жаль:frown: А мы так ни разу туда и не съездили

----------


## jarinka

здравствуйте,   что -то я потеряла вход в тему.  нашла через поиск. а в каком разделе её искать?.

----------


## Лунная ночь

Землякам привет! Я из Березников! Всем очень рада! Давно не писала, так много работы! Очень приятно, что создана такая темка!!!! Ура, меня "распирает" от радости!!! Очень буду рада встрече и новым друзьям! Пишите!!!!

----------


## AleXXL Che

> здравствуйте,   что -то я потеряла вход в тему.  нашла через поиск. а в каком разделе её искать?.


Беседка  >  Пермский край, друзей собирай!!!

----------


## jarinka

ага, я нашла.  всем привет!   
 ау, люди, вы здесь?

----------


## AleXXL Che

Здесь мы, здесь. В засаде сидим:smile: Такая уж пора - лето, что руки не доходят до инета!

----------


## похестакес

> Здесь мы, здесь. В засаде сидим Такая уж пора - лето, что руки не доходят до инета!


Это точно! Жара... Поэтому просто объявление. !0 июля в Елово проходит фестиваль-праздник "Еловская рыбка", это пока не традиция, всего второй год, но, говорят, что будет традицией, т.к. интерес есть и не только у еловцев. Приезжайте. Места здесь дивные.

----------


## AleXXL Che

> !0 июля в Елово проходит фестиваль-праздник "Еловская рыбка"


В это время мы будем сплавляться по Усьве. А как проходит этот фестиваль?

----------


## миледи79

Земляки,принимайте материал с кунгурской небесной ярмарки!
http://*********ru/1409996.jpg
http://*********ru/1417164.jpg
http://*********ru/1414092.jpg
http://*********ru/1406924.jpg
http://*********ru/1390540.jpg 
http://*********ru/1382348.jpg
http://*********ru/1439695.jpg

----------


## AleXXL Che

> http://*********ru/1414092.jpg


Полосатая колбаса гонится за Карлсоном :biggrin:




> http://*********ru/1439695.jpg



Красотищщща!!!

----------


## skomorox

*миледи79*,
Чё за мост был, под которым гоняли по речке (Кама, надеюсь?) весёлые людишки?

----------


## tasha59

миледи79
Земляки,принимайте материал с кунгурской небесной ярмарки!
http://*********ru/1409996.jpg


 :flower:  Спасибо, Миледи!  :Ok:  Бальзам на душу... Вот же 20 лет, как я уехала из Кунгура...  :Vah: ААААААААААА! Ностальжи! Приятно, чёрт побери...

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Хочу сообщить всем, кому интересно - "Сердце Пармы" переименовано в "Зов Пармы" и будет проводиться в августе в селе Камгорт, Чердынского района. Подробности чуть позже. Приглашаю всех!

----------


## похестакес

> А как проходит этот фестиваль?


Точно не знаю... Знаю только о конкурсе частушек "Эх, Семеновна", рыбацкие конкурсы (командные и личные), Госпожа- рыба во всех ее проявлениях (жареная, пареная, вареная), в прошлом году еще было чествование (почти вторая свадьба) семей-юбиляров (25,30 и т.д.)

----------


## миледи79

> *миледи79*,
> Чё за мост был, под которым гоняли по речке (Кама, надеюсь?) весёлые людишки?


Нет,это не Кама, а река Сылва,что находится в городе Кунгуре

----------


## миледи79

> миледи79
> Земляки,принимайте материал с кунгурской небесной ярмарки!
> http://*********ru/1409996.jpg
> 
> 
>  Спасибо, Миледи!  Бальзам на душу... Вот же 20 лет, как я уехала из Кунгура... ААААААААААА! Ностальжи! Приятно, чёрт побери...


Да,не за что. Пожалуй,за 10 лет проведения небесной ярмарки,эта на мой взгляд,более зрелищная,организованная,запоминающаяся. Организаторы постарались!
Еще есть немного видео с ярмарки,но оно уж очень любительское и весит ого-ого

----------


## Анннюта

Ой , и меня возьмите к себе. у меня сестренка в Лысьве живет!!!

----------


## арома

а мне вдруг стало интересно: а племя у нас какое-бледнолицых или краснокожих??????? хотя мне не важно - я к вам! так что принимайте!

----------


## tasha59

```

[COLOR="Plum"][QUOTE=миледи79;2768167]Да,не за что. Пожалуй,за 10 лет проведения небесной ярмарки,эта на мой взгляд,более зрелищная,организованная,запоминающаяся. Организаторы постарались!
Еще есть немного видео с ярмарки,но оно уж очень любительское и весит ого-ого[/QUOTE][/COLOR] 


```

Доброе время, Миледи! Где, а главное когда можно узнать информацию о Небесной Ярмарке - 2011? Как власти информируют народ: газета, инет...? :rolleyes: Мечтаю, посетить город... тем более лётное шоу теперь грех пропусть... :Aga:

----------


## миледи79

> ```
> 
> [COLOR="Plum"][/COLOR] 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Доброе время, Миледи! Где, а главное когда можно узнать информацию о Небесной Ярмарке - 2011? Как власти информируют народ: газета, инет...? :rolleyes: Мечтаю, посетить город... тем более лётное шоу теперь грех пропусть...


tacha59, небесная ярмарка проходит ежегодно в конце июня,сейчас пока никакой информации о следующей ярмарке нет. А вообщем о ней можно узнать из местных газет,ну и конечно из инета. Не переживайте по этому поводу,я вам о следующей ярмарке сообщу заранее! :Aga:

----------


## tasha59

> tacha59, небесная ярмарка проходит ежегодно в конце июня,сейчас пока никакой информации о следующей ярмарке нет. А вообщем о ней можно узнать из местных газет,ну и конечно из инета. Не переживайте по этому поводу,я вам о следующей ярмарке сообщу заранее!




 :Ok:  Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AleXXL Che

http://vsesvoi.ru/data/addons/09pro-perm.rar

Всем советую послушать историю города Перми в простой и доступной форме :Ok:

----------


## AleXXL Che

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygqDB1X7zlo

А также посмотреть музыкальный ролик молодых пермских КВНщиков, посвященный нашему родному городу

----------


## арома

РОЛИК ПРО НАШ ГОРОД - ПРОСТО СУПЕР! ТАК СМЕЯЛАСЬ - ЧУТЬ СО СТУЛА НЕ УПАЛА! СПАСИБО! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## khima

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCxL8...layer_embedded
А это наш город!

----------


## GlazOlga

> А это наш город!


Люблю Чайковский, хотя давно там не была..

----------


## AleXXL Che

Пермяки! Где вы? Просыпайтесь, летние каникулы закончились!!!:smile:

----------


## Леночка1977

Возьмите и меня в свою компашку!!!:rolleyes:Я ТОЖЕ ИЗ ПЕРМИ!!!

----------


## AleXXL Che

Оживает племя Пермяцкое после летнего отдыха!!!:smile:
Рассказывайте, как лето провели, где были, что видали

----------


## AleXXL Che

Че то молчат наши:frown:

----------


## khima

Я не молчу, просто ещё не закончился свадебный сезон! Работы морееееееееееее!

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Работы морееееееееееее!


Работа - это хорошо. Но и про форум можно не забывать)))

----------


## AleXXL Che

[IMG]http://*********org/756183.jpg[/IMG]

На площади перед кинотеатром «Кристалл-IMAX», что расположен на Комсомольском проспекте, 53, отныне поселились три самых узнаваемых персонажа советских комедий - Трус, Балбес и Бывалый. Бронзовые скульптуры не возвышаются над людьми, а словно выходят из кинозала вместе с остальными зрителями.

----------


## jarinka

холодно -то как...    летом в Ростове были. от жары чуть не умерли.     а сейчас замерзаю ..  где же солнышко?    вернись! хочу опять в лето.    кстати -" изобрела" классный способ похудеть.   надо просто съездить пару дней туда и обратно в поезде без кондиционера и лучше в средине вагона.     лучше бани..

----------


## AleXXL Che

> " классный способ похудеть. надо просто съездить пару дней туда и обратно в поезде без кондиционера


В качестве проводницы?:smile:

----------


## AleXXL Che

[IMG]http://*********ru/1681930.jpg[/IMG]

Граффити на стенах бывшего Пермского ВКИУ

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1658378.jpg[/IMG]

А вот еще

----------


## Олеся27

Здравствуйте, земляки! Вот я и обнаружила вас тут!)))

----------


## skomorox

> надо просто съездить пару дней туда и обратно в поезде без кондиционера и лучше в средине вагона.


чё, всё ещё так? Неужели ничего не изменилось с тех времён, когда я была студенткой-проводницей?




> Граффити на стенах бывшего Пермского ВКИУ


блин, а ведь когда-то мы туда на дискотеки, к "кротам" этим шастали! Во, как время всё меняет! :Tu:

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Здравствуйте, земляки! Вот я и обнаружила вас тут!)))


Растет наше Племя!!!

----------


## jarinka

> В качестве проводницы?


нет, просто лёжа на 2 полке.  но пару дней точно.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> чё, всё ещё так? Неужели ничего не изменилось с тех времён, когда я была студенткой-проводницей?


изменилось -ещё как!   раньше прямой поезд до Ростова ходил  и летом и зимой.  а теперь только зимой ходит. пришлось на перекладных добираться.  и так же обратно.   вот кайфанули вместе с дочкой..

----------


## Стюша5984

Всем привет! Я тоже из края, из Чернушки. Хочу тоже к вам в компанию.

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Хочу тоже к вам в компанию.


Дорогие земляки! Хоть немного рассказывайте о себе, о тех местах, откуда вы. Думаю, всем будет интересно

----------


## Стюша5984

Живу в небольшом городке на юге Пермского края. Я еще новичок в деле организации праздников, но уже есть успехи в проведении вечеров. Немного владею фотошопом, учусь делать видеомонтажи, монтировала сыну на выпускной из детского садика фильм,про жизнь в детском саду начиная с яслей до выпуска,получилось неплохо.
ссылка на фото с дня города Чернушки, он был у нас 4 сентября.
http://files.mail.ru/HQ74UN?t=1

----------


## AleXXL Che

В Перми очередная новинка - памятник "Цветик-семицветик"!!!

----------


## skomorox

> В Перми очередная новинка - памятник "Цветик-семицветик"!!!


покажи и расскажи - в честь чего он? :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## AleXXL Che

Посмотрите Красных и Желтых человечков, который поселились на улицах Перми

[IMG]http://*********ru/1811342.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1817486.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1833859.jpg[/IMG]


1 октября, рядом с пермским Театром кукол открыт памятник «Цветик-семицветик», волшебные лепестки которого, по уверениям организаторов, помогут воплотить в жизнь самые заветные мечты горожан.
Этой новой композицией завершена реконструкция сквера, названного теперь «Сквером желаний». Работы здесь осуществлялись в несколько этапов. В 2009 году были установлены лавки, урны, ограда. В 2010 году облагорожены клумбы, установлены каменные фигуры малой формы, и появился «Цветик-семицветик». 
На волшебных лепестках написаны заветные желания: "здоровье", "удача", "любовь". Теперь каждый может прикоснуться к цветку и изменить свою жизнь к лучшему. Сказочный "Цветик-семицветик" украшает сквер и дарит всем пермякам разноцветное настроение даже осенью!

----------


## Стюша5984

Как  здорово! Буду в Перми обязательно там побываю :Ok:

----------


## jarinka

хорошее место для встреч и свиданий...

----------


## Леночка1977

А это видеоролик про Пермь
http://video.mail.ru/mail/pvv032/_myvideo/6.html

----------


## AleXXL Che

> А это видеоролик про Пермь


Знаком с одним из авторов-исполнителей этого ролика: Олег Мыльников, хороший парень, КВНщик

----------


## Наталина Зуева

Рада очень рада, что и Пермяки решили собраться в кучку... А то как то мы неорганизованно ... На форуме давно, но из за занятости бываю редко вот только что группу обнаружила... к стати  Пермяков на форуме встречала они есть, а тут их что то не вижу... сама г.Александровск Пермский край в сфере этой давно и по-уши... Пора объединяться...и учиться, и встречаться!!!

----------


## AleXXL Che

Необщительные мы какие-то, люди с Урала :Tu:

----------


## Тася82

> Кстати, 12 июня это не только День России, но и День города Перми. Так что с праздником вас, соплеменники!
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1351140.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1337828.jpg[/IMG]


А сценарим неподелитесь?Благодарю!

----------


## Стодрузей

Приветствую земляков! Маловато нас. видимо пермяки самые занятые люди! И все же рада общению!!!

----------


## ellyuzh

Привет, Пермякам!
Я давно тут живу, просто тему эту не видела...
Мои сценарии на сайте, пишу когда время есть. (Руковожу мыловаренным производством- со временем проблемы), провожу тоже редко, причина та же :Grin:

----------


## Наталина Зуева

А я вновь хочу призвать к организации встречи...Нам есть, что по обсуждать...!!!!! Отзовитесь на призыв даже если ответ отрицательный...Пермяки со всего края объединяйтесь!!!

----------


## AleXXL Che

Эх, где то мы каждый сам по себе((( где же наше дружное племя ПЕРМЯКОВ?

----------


## Наталина Зуева

> Эх, где то мы каждый сам по себе((( где же наше дружное племя ПЕРМЯКОВ?


Да... большой край... таежный... все как то плутаем и ни как друг друга найти не можем....:-(( грустно даже как то....

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Да... большой край... таежный... все как то плутаем и ни как друг друга найти не можем....:-(( грустно даже как то....


мы, уральцы, народ дикий, не общительный...

----------


## dushca kompanii

Я тоже с Пермского края с Губахи

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Я тоже с Пермского края с Губахи


Ну все равно значит ЗЁМА!!!

----------


## Юлия 81

Привет всем!! Очень приятно, что не смотря на нашу занятость целую темку организовали для пермяков!!!

----------


## Татьяна Веселая

Привет землякам пермякам! И к вашему племени присоединяюсь! будем занкомы! а я вот родом из Ординского района)

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Внимание!
24 апреля в г.Уфа высаживается ВТОРОЙ Выездной Десант Ведущих Южного Урала, Сибири, Северного Кавказа и Краснодарского края, готовых поделиться с вами своими идеями безупречного ПРАЗДНИКА!
В ходе встречи будет произведен артобстрел новыми фишками и атомный удар по всем нафталиновым и бородатым конкурсам!!!
Вы вооружитесь приемами по разморозке "замороженных" гостей!!! 

Вам откроются секреты стратегии и тактики работы с клиентом, первая встреча – но победоносная!

Вы обязательно получите взрыв ЭМОЦИЙ и "упадете" в воронку ПОЗИТИВА, ДРАЙВА и КРЕАТИВА! 
Приходите сами, приводите друзей..... самому активному частнику приз – эксклюзивный ИЗЮМ от ведущих! 
Мы гарантируем, что Вы получите Заряд! Разрывной заряд!!! Позитив сезона 2013 будет греметь по всем фронтам раскатом шикарных праздников!!! 
Вы ВЗОРВЕТЕ всех своими креативными ВЫПУСКНЫМИ, ЮБИЛЕЯМИ и СВАДЬБАМИ!

В Десанте принимают участие:

Солодова Анна (vovana) - г. Минеральные Воды
Батырская Элла (Просто Эльвира) - г. Уфа
Сенова Оксана (Сенова Оксана) -г. Магнитогорск
Альтергот Юлия (Юльчита) - Нефтеюганск
Овсянникова Наталья (Мегатой) - Краснодар

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Наконец -то, готова карта сбербанка, поэтому читаем и запоминаем новые реквизиты.

Выездной Десант Ведущих в Уфе 24 апреля 2013 г.!!!

Место проведение семинара: г.Уфа, пр.Октября 33, ДК "УЗЭМИК" ("РТИ"), остановка транспорта "Универмаг Уфа"

Время проведения с 12-00 до 18-00 (время уфимское).

Оплату в размере 4 000 рублей высылайте на сбербанковскую карту № 4276 8060 5359 0070 Пожалуйста, сразу после отправления денежного перевода, отправьте СМС сообщение с указанием Ваших Ф.И.О. ,и город на номер телефона 8 989-958-22-13.

Вопрос трансфера и ночлега для иногородних семинаристов будет решен в обязательном порядке чуть позже, ближе к дате семинара. Комплексный обед будет возможно приобрести в кафе ДК "УЗЭМИК".

Пожалуйста, по всем интересующим вопросам обращайтесь в личку!!! Не стесняйтесь!))

----------


## людмила иванова

здравствуйте,земляки!очень рада,что выползла на эту темку про пермяков.ведь только сейчас на нее наткнулась!На форуме недавно,но не теряю надежды с вами пообщаться!Я из Оханского района-село Острожка!Знакома с творческими наработками компании изГубахи!Молодцы клубники-так прикольненько и классно подают материал!Спасибо за ПОЗИТИВ!Пишите,пообщаемся!Не теряйтесь!!!!!!!! :Victory:

----------


## Елена 555

Уххх, как здорово, что земляков тут нашла...я же родилась и училась в Перми, и интитут культуры там закончила и даже поработать успела немножко...только потом вышла замуж и муж увёз меня в другой город...но Пермь стабильно раз в год навещаю и очень радуюсь, что он так развивается и даже статус новый обрёл...Пермский край!!! там остались все мои творческие друзья...надеюсь, что тут обрету новых интересных друзей!!!

----------


## Алексей41

Здравствуйте, нашел земляков! Сам из Пермского края, живу сейчас на Севере,но каждый год бываю на Родине. Велик и могуч наш край, а люди какие в нем хорошие! Почитал темку как дома побывал.Давайте общаться и дальше.

----------


## maxona12

ВСЕМ огромный привет!!! Хочу к вам! давно на форуме, но эту темку не видела!!! Я из Кунгура!!! УРАЛ-Forever!!!!!!

----------


## Яначка

всем добрый вечер,я из Перми.давайте знакомиться :Tender:

----------


## Петрова Нина

Всем здравствуйте, я из Пермского края, города Березники

----------

